# 189 - ACS Employement Reference Letter / Satutary declaration from Colleague



## himadrichakraborty (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello,

I am a Software Engineer(SAP Technical - Process Integration or PI )presently in Kolkata and will be travelling to Australia on 457 visa. Once I reach there, I want to apply for 189 visa for PR. I have the following queries:


As a part of ACS Skill assessment I understand that either I need to get Employment Reference Letter , or a an official Statutary declaration / Affidavit from a work colleague. I am confused as to what exactly needs to be done for the statutary declaration? Do I need to get a letter on plain paper and get it notorized , or is it required on a stamp paper etc? Can you please let me know the exact process and steps for this.

Also, where from in Kolkata, India , can I get the above process done?

Another thing, if I file the visa application from Australia, and in case I need to travel back to India(say project ends) before a decision on the visa is made, would there be any problem.

Also, which ANZSCO would be more appropriate for SAP Technical Consultant - Process Integration?

Thanks and Regards,
Himadri Chakraborty


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

himadrichakraborty said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Software Engineer(SAP Technical - Process Integration or PI )presently in Kolkata and will be travelling to Australia on 457 visa. Once I reach there, I want to apply for 189 visa for PR. I have the following queries:
> 
> ...


For statutory declaration it has to be done on 20Rs./50Rs. stamp paper. You can go to any lawyer and ask him whether he does notary declaration. Then ask your senior in the company to sign it. Make sure, SIGNED BEFORE ME or WITNESSED BEFORE ME are just above where he signs.

If you apply for 189/190 visa while you are on 457, then you get a bridging visa and if you travel back to india, then you can travel back on 457 if 189/190 visa is not approved. Once your PR visa is approved, your 457 stands cancelled automatically and you have to travel on PR visa.


----------



## himadrichakraborty (Jan 30, 2016)

*Thanks But further doubts*

Thanks Aarohi,

You said either 20Rs or 50 RS stamp? Which one I need to use? - or is it that it does not matter?

Next thing is -- I am planning to get the letters signed by my colleagues and not senior.. will that be OK?

What level of details is required for colleague? Eg Employee code / designation etc?

THanks,
Himadri


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

It's better to have colleague joined the company before you, he and you should be at the same job grade atleast if not senior.

This way you can prove that he witnessed your roles and responsibilities for the whole duration.

You can get it done on 50RS stamp paper or even 100 what ever the lawyer says so.

Colleague's designation, cell phone number, email address and his work address should be there.

If possible take color scan of his badge/ID Card as well.


----------



## himadrichakraborty (Jan 30, 2016)

aarohi said:


> It's better to have colleague joined the company before you, he and you should be at the same job grade atleast if not senior.
> 
> This way you can prove that he witnessed your roles and responsibilities for the whole duration.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aarohi,

Another thing,

In the ACS website it is mentioned that:
All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
•Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
•Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
•Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates

For this .. Can I produce the following:

Letter from HR about experice certifiate(which contains only the employment duration- start and end dates and the designation) for all former jobs

And the computer generated Payslips for present job? The computer generated payslip is not on company letterhead and does not contain any signature. I doubt if I can get that notasized. Will this work?


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

himadrichakraborty said:


> Thanks Aarohi,
> 
> Another thing,
> 
> ...


Does it have any company logo on company generated payslip? You can generate bank statement too along with payslip. If payslip is company generated and is in color format, then you dont need to submit a notarized copy at all.


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

Dear All,

Need quick help , I am about to submit ACS ,but a company I worked for 10 years back is over taken by a third party & all old colleagues have left.

Can I mentioned personal e-mail ID of my manager with his relieving letter attached as a proof.

Please advice , need quick help.

Thanks
Manish


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

You can even get the SD on a plain paper and notary it with the wordings "Signed befor me", stamp paper is not a mandatory one.


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

Dear All,

As per ACS below is also required with notary ? Shall I mention this in the notary declaration itself that I am attaching letters as below ? or just attach them?

All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include one of the following as supporting evidence: (these must be in relation to you, the applicant and not the declarant)
 Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
 Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
 Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates

Please guide.

Regards
Manish


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for replying , can you please tell if personal e-mail ID & releaving letter of the Manger will work if the old organization is taken over by a third party.

Also is it good to mentioned about the evidences attached in form of supporting documents in the declaration itself.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No need to state it on the declaration. Just limit to personal and project details alone. You can upload the references and proof in a separate PDF and select the proper attachment option that is availble on the screen. Please be informed that once you upload a doc, you can never remove or delete, all you can do is re upload with the updated one, if there is any issues.




kalra.mani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As per ACS below is also required with notary ? Shall I mention this in the notary declaration itself that I am attaching letters as below ? or just attach them?
> 
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Do you have weblinks/ letter to proof regarding the acquisition ? personal email id is fine.

I have given the personal id along with my ex-manager current company details.



kalra.mani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need quick help , I am about to submit ACS ,but a company I worked for 10 years back is over taken by a third party & all old colleagues have left.
> 
> ...


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes, I have web link for acquisition, which I can put where required! It was an IBM subsidiary now no links with IBM, I can out the current address of the Manager / Sr. Colleague in notary declaration.

Alternatively Can I get the statuary declaration from an employee working now if parent company- IBM but not at the time I was there?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Getting SD with someon you have closely wokred major part of your career will be handly, there are some case where DIBP bypasses the SD endoser and contact the HR directly. So plan and prepare the documents accordingly.



kalra.mani said:


> Yes, I have web link for acquisition, which I can put where required! It was an IBM subsidiary now no links with IBM, I can out the current address of the Manager / Sr. Colleague in notary declaration.
> 
> Alternatively Can I get the statuary declaration from an employee working now if parent company- IBM but not at the time I was there?


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

Great Help , you made it clear  Many thanks ,appreciated


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks Hari,

I am almost there !!

So I am getting Notary declaration from Delhi ,we have e-stamps here which records all the recorded information for declarant ,name, address etc. So I should go ahead with the declarant colleague and get his details entered in the system as the stamp owner not mine , right stamp has to be owned by him .

Thanks is advance bro !!

Regards
Manish


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah the stamp paper should be registered on the endorser name not on you. eStamp works fine in some area and not in others, make sure to get it notiary after that.



kalra.mani said:


> Thanks Hari,
> 
> I am almost there !!
> 
> ...


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks a ton !!


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

Hari , can you also through some light on cost of living in Sydney for a family ( rent ,taxes ,etc)

Please excuse if this is not the right thread.

Thanks
Manish


----------



## Divyakhatiyan (May 27, 2017)

His
Need help i am going for 189 skilled independent visa for Australia and I am going for a acs, I have job reference letter of previous employers but for current employer and going for statutory declaration because current employer will not provide it. Is it necessary to provide it on e stamp notarised by lawyer or traditional non judicial stamp notarised by lawyer will also work. As I am in ghaziabd uttar pradesh estamps for 100 rs are not available.any help on it will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Vishal_India (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi

I have an issue with References Letter obtaining from my company. So I thought to go with Statutory Declaration from collegue. Issue with this is - I am working in company from 7 years and no collegues or senior are there now in the company who have joined before me. Can I obtain Stat Dec from a collegue who have joined this comapny a year later to mine. He is one step senior to me (position vise) but not my reporting manager. We are in same team & he hs witnessed my work all these 6 years.

Please guide.

Vishal.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Vishal_India said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an issue with References Letter obtaining from my company. So I thought to go with Statutory Declaration from collegue. Issue with this is - I am working in company from 7 years and no collegues or senior are there now in the company who have joined before me. Can I obtain Stat Dec from a collegue who have joined this comapny a year later to mine. He is one step senior to me (position vise) but not my reporting manager. We are in same team & he hs witnessed my work all these 6 years.
> 
> ...




Ideally that colleague should have witnessed your entire week period in that firm.
Ie joined before you and left after you



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

